# Penn & Teller BS - Martial Arts



## Haakon (Jun 26, 2010)

I often agree with Penn & Teller, their 2nd Amendment episode was great, but man did they find some crazies for their Martial Arts episode. In case you missed it, the show has been uploaded to Youtube.

The woman they picked to 'represent' Tai Chi is a real doozy, as is the street fighter/self defense teacher would would be proud if one if his students killed someone.

Try not to take these too seriously if you watch it, the show is entertainment not research...

Part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_3BSk2TbK4

Part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB3y10i_T9E

Part 3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggroj7w9J5k


----------



## kungfu penguin (Jun 27, 2010)

the tai chi lady was absolutley nuts  i mean certifiable!!! 


:erg:


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 27, 2010)

Ahh the risks of messing around with "Chi".


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 27, 2010)

Definitely have seen tai chi lady before.  Also, have have seen the RBSD guy before.  This episode was great!


----------



## Haakon (Jun 27, 2010)

Do you remember where you've seen her? She seemed familiar to me, but I can't remember from where.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 27, 2010)

Haakon said:


> Do you remember where you've seen her? She seemed familiar to me, but I can't remember from where.



I haven't seen that lady personally, it's more of the archtype tai chi instructor.  I've had a couple of instructors.  One really bad, one good enough, and one excellent.  Lets just say that they found someone who made the really bad look good.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 27, 2010)

*Personally after just watching it, I liked the show!
*
They hit a few key points that anyone interested in personal protection should know.

A.  The law and understanding what you can and cannot do

B.  That getting out of there is really, really important

C.  What people should look for when training

The martial arts out there are more than just self defense in general.  Physical fitness, mental aquity, attribute building, character building, etc.  These are all an important thing but also things you can get doing other activities as well.  However, other activities also have there costs so that has to weight into the equation as well.  More importantly is finding some thing that you enjoy doing as that will keep you going and you will then benefit from it!

*
Intersting show and some thing that was a good watch!*

They did of course get one major thing right in that protecting yourself with a firearm is easier and in some ways as long as you are justified in using it greater protection in that it takes less time to learn.   Personally I think any martial practitioner should work and know how to utilize firearms and be able to articulate their use in a personal protection situation.  *That is a very useful martial skill set in my opinion! *
*
Fun show!*


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 27, 2010)

Risk management is 10000X more important than any physical fighting skills...this includes weapons, martial arts, etc.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 30, 2010)

Just noticed something.... I know we've discussed the over-the-top guy here, as his group places ads here, but at the top of my screen here was this:

*Deadly Self Defense* 
Learn The World's Deadliest Self Defense! *As Seen On Penn & Teller* 
www.TheSelfDefenseCo.com


Er, does he think they were impressd with his approach? He did actually watch the show, after being in it, right?


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 30, 2010)

Well at one point on the show they said that they bought two complete sets of his dvds, so they must have liked it.

Even though they did trash some of his approach and the openess of who he teaches.

I think the show was pretty one sided, the didn't really show anyone who demonstrates the positive aspects of the martial arts.

What about Judo and MMA?

I think the show was ok for entertainment, but seemed like they were pushing an agenda just to make fun of something and not provide a balanced view.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 30, 2010)

SensibleManiac said:


> I think the show was pretty one sided, the didn't really show anyone who demonstrates the positive aspects of the martial arts.
> 
> What about Judo and MMA?
> 
> I think the show was ok for entertainment, but seemed like they were pushing an agenda just to make fun of something and not provide a balanced view.


 
Well, the premise of the show was to show that martial arts are BS, so I don't think a balanced, unbiased, even-handed program would have really worked the way they wanted it too.... oh, and by the way, the one on hypnosis was just as bad as this one, but it seems even fewer people realise about that one. Pity, the way most people have any experience is with Vegas shows and the like. This was pretty much the martial arts equivalent.


----------



## Tanaka (Jun 30, 2010)

A lot of what they said was true, but it started to sound like they were referring to all martial arts in general.

When I know my dojo is nothing like what they were showing in their recordings.


And I always find it funny when someone says just "run" How is your escape percentage high by running without somehow incapacitating them? I run around a 4.5-4.6 in a 40yard dash. And unless they're a track star or NFL running back. If I was a bad guy(hypothetically) they wouldn't get anywhere fast.

Sure martial arts won't make you do what Bruce Lee does in his movies. There's only so much you can do unarmed. But I think to refer to having self defense training as useless... is an exaggeration.

Other than that I agree on the points that Brian pointed out in this show, and this show was EXTREMELY hilarious.

Did anyone else notice how Damien didn't answer the question "What if one of your students was the bad guy?" He just went back to his bloodthirsty worldview, and claimed how he would be proud if his students maimed someone.


----------



## Tanaka (Jun 30, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Well, the premise of the show was to show that martial arts are BS, so I don't think a balanced, unbiased, even-handed program would have really worked the way they wanted it too.... oh, and by the way, the one on hypnosis was just as bad as this one, but it seems even fewer people realise about that one. Pity, the way most people have any experience is with Vegas shows and the like. This was pretty much the martial arts equivalent.



I think they kinda switched points.

"The BS in martial arts"
to "Martial arts being BS"


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 30, 2010)

The show is entertainment, and it pushes the agenda of Penn & Teller.  They make no secret of that.  But their agenda is pretty clear:  Think for yourself; assess claims and think critically about them.

The Martial Arts episode wasn't bad.  There are things I'd like to have seen them look at... but the hippy-dippy "tai chi/chi gung" crap was silly.  And the people on the show, by now, should have an idea what they're in for.  I doubt they're approaching them in any sort of guise...  The guy from the commercial school, it seems to me, is supposedly known for his breaking.  Not personally impressed by it -- but he wasn't really making too many outlandish claims, either.  Damien Ross?  He's been discussed here.  He's pretty hype-happy.  (And he probably is of the "there's no such thing as bad press" school, figuring that his target demographic is going to be thrilled that he was shown as "too vicious" and "too ferocious.")

I did very much like that they pointed out all the bull-pocky of a lot of breaking.  I use breaking as a tool to show students that they really can generate power, and to overcome some sorts of fears of hitting.  It's a tool, and one I don't use often.   Stupid injuries (broken knuckles, bones in the hand, even just scrapes and tears) as well as material costs just don't convince me of the regular need for it in my training.  There are other ways to condition the weapons...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 30, 2010)

It doesn't help that over the last 40 years the Hollywood machine has built up the image of persons skilled in "martial arts" as being so much more than they actually are.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 30, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> It doesn't help that over the last 40 years the Hollywood machine has built up the image of persons skilled in "martial arts" as being so much more than they actually are.



It's not just martial arts, they do that to everything. CSI and similar shows where making the news for changing jury expectations with regard to evidence not too long back.

I think we can safely say tv is ********, but usually it admits to being fantasy.


----------



## David43515 (Jun 30, 2010)

I wish they had shown more with Marc MacYoung, but I like the guy. Overall, I enjoyed the show.


----------

